# G4003g Arrived Today



## abrace (Jan 13, 2016)

All,

          The G4003G arrived today. I have never used a lathe before, was planning on getting something smaller, like the 10x20 G0602, but you know how it is. It is always just $50-$100 more for the next model up and before you know it you have bought this huge lathe.

         It was a tough call between this one and the PM1236, but for various reasons I felt this was the better fit based on research (most of it on here). I am not a gunsmith but after factoring in the cost of the separate stand for the G4003, plus the extra shipping, it was barely any more money for the G4003G. 

         I bought it on New Years eve about 2 hours before midnight. After that Grizzly loaded their 2016 prices and by the time I got up New Years morning it had gone up $55 bucks. One of the reasons I ordered it then was I was worried about a price increase.

         Anyhow, I have a 300 foot driveway with an incline, plus another feet to to get it into my new shop and the truck dropped it off at the end of the driveway. Some fresh snow made this a real nail biter.





        In addition to that, my tractor had no business moving this machinery. I have a maximum loader capacity of 1000lbs and the fact that the load is so long made me pucker right up. I had the load shift on me once and had I not put it down probably would have gone over. I had my back blade on for ballast, but I needed more.

        Good news is that it is safe and sound in the shop now and I now need to figure out if I want to build a support for the stand, use it as is, or what. Going to take me a few weeks as I have absolutely no idea what I am doing...but this forum has been a huge help already.







A picture below of the two boxes containing the lathe stand being transported, this was a like a walk in the park for the tractor after moving the lathe.





Tractor is a Kubota L3400...I have had it for 7+ years or so. Been a good tractor, it didn't disappoint.

My wife took the photos. She thought I was nuts for wanting them but I told her if there wern't any pics, id didn't happen.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 13, 2016)

Congratulations, I love my G4003G. They are a great machine. Take your time cleaning it, WD40 is good for removing the shipping grease. Follow the break in procedure Grizzly recommends, Check the nuts and bolts for coming loose as well as the wire connections. Adjust the gibs. Count/verify all your extra parts are there. Finally lubricate it well and start making chips. I use NAPA open gear lube on the change gears, ISO32 in the gearbox, ISO68 in the apron and Mobil Vactra 2 on the oil points.


----------



## jmanatee (Jan 14, 2016)

Lets see some pics of opening and assembly


----------



## abrace (Jan 14, 2016)

I haven't even opened the crate yet. Will try to do that this weekend. I will grab some shots.

As for oils, I purchased a 5 gallon pail of Mobil DTE light for the gearbox which is an ISO32. I also have some DTE Heavy/Med ISO68 for the apron, and I got some Vactra2 for the ways.

I am sure there are cheaper oils I could get away with but I am comfortable with Mobil in other applications (they make a good oil) and Grizzly mentioned those products by name, so where I am at now I am following instructions best I can...I don't have enough experience to deviate.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice new toy.   But queries, What is that whit stuff all over the ground?


----------



## epanzella (Jan 14, 2016)

It's an awesome machine. I have mine over two years and I delighted with  it. I think you'll be happy with yours as well.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 14, 2016)

I am sure there are cheaper oils I could get away with but I am comfortable with Mobil in other applications (they make a good oil) and Grizzly mentioned those products by name, so where I am at now I am following instructions best I can...I don't have enough experience to deviate.[/QUOTE]

Mobil makes superior lubricants.
I especially recommend their synthetic lubricants.
just don't mix synthetic and non synthetic greases, unless you want to replace bearings prematurely.


----------



## abrace (Jan 16, 2016)

Finally had a chance to break open the crate today and check everything out. Overall it looks to be in pretty good shape. A couple of paint chips here and there...will have to call Grizzly and get some paint.

Took some measurements, I think my plan of putting some 2x2 square tube underneath it is going to make the work platform too high...and I am 6'4" tall. May just bolt some to the side of the outer portions of the bottom of the stand to act as supports.

How is the stand stability for other G4003G owners? Do you find it OK as is? Seems a little narrow for a lathe of this weight, but this is my first lathe so I don't know.

Took some pictures of the unit, as well as inside the gearbox and wiring box. Everything looks ship shape. Gear box looked pretty clean...some very slight filings in the bottom...looks more like some metallic dust. Not much to speak of.

Overall appears to have arrived fine.

Now I just need to find some time to move stuff around in the shop and get it placed. My shop is still under construction so I need to stick it somewhere where it won't get in the way while we finish up inside. Just some more electrical to do and the siding in the spring. Making slow progress.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 17, 2016)

The stand does seem narrow. Mine sits an inch off the floor with leveling feet. I'm 5'11" and wouldn't want it any lower. I was taught to have the spindle at elbow height. Works great for me. 
Dave


----------



## epanzella (Jan 17, 2016)

On my G4003G I welded on some angle iron to widen the footprint and make it easier to align the bed. BTW, the rubber feet didn't work out so I made adjustable steel feet which were much better.


----------



## abrace (Jan 17, 2016)

epanzella said:


> On my G4003G I welded on some angle iron to widen the footprint and make it easier to align the bed. BTW, the rubber feet didn't work out so I made adjustable steel feet which were much better.
> 
> View attachment 119510
> View attachment 119511
> View attachment 119512



I like it. I was thinking of running the supports perpendicular to yours and have them extend behind the stand 12 inches or so. I don't have any angle iron big enough, so i was thinking of building a 'sled' out of 2 pieces of square tube and 14 gauge sheet metal underneath..and the stand would sit on the 14 gauge. I would also weld the side of the stand to the channel (if there is anything significant to weld to.

Your angle iron idea may be better though.

What was the problem with the rubber feet? Too mushy?


----------



## abrace (Jan 17, 2016)

epanzella said:


> On my G4003G I welded on some angle iron to widen the footprint and make it easier to align the bed. BTW, the rubber feet didn't work out so I made adjustable steel feet which were much better.
> 
> View attachment 119510
> View attachment 119511
> View attachment 119512



Also, out of curiosity what did you weld that with? Looks like 6010/6011 stick, but could be flux core mig as well.

What did you use for paint?


----------



## abrace (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow, I just used a caliper to measure the steel bars that run along the bottom of the stands. I got .470 inches. Factoring in paint thickness, I bet the steel is around 3/8"-7/16" thick. Side walls of the stand seem to be somewhere around 3/16" thick.

The stand's footprint is a little bit small, but if you ignore the cheap door on it, Grizzly did not cheap out on this stand. I am actually impressed.

---Aaron


----------



## epanzella (Jan 17, 2016)

abrace said:


> I like it. I was thinking of running the supports perpendicular to yours and have them extend behind the stand 12 inches or so. I don't have any angle iron big enough, so i was thinking of building a 'sled' out of 2 pieces of square tube and 14 gauge sheet metal underneath..and the stand would sit on the 14 gauge. I would also weld the side of the stand to the channel (if there is anything significant to weld to.
> 
> Your angle iron idea may be better though.
> 
> What was the problem with the rubber feet? Too mushy?



Yeah, too mushy. It was hard to determine how much weight each was carrying and even after I finally got it aligned,  the next time I checked it the thing had changed. I made some steel feet and it has stayed in alignment for 2 years now. I just checked it last week with a shiny new test bar.. I used a DC stick welder with 6010  rod for the angle iron. For the paint I just went to Home Depot and picked what looked close. It looks like an exact match in the pictures but there's a slight difference in person.


----------

